# erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?



## onkeljo (7. August 2008)

hallo und erstmal kurz zu meiner person.
bin der Johann 34 jahre alt und komme aus Frankfurt/Oder.
bin begeisterter winkelpicker und feeder angler . komme zwar nicht so oft zum angeln wenn es die zeit aber mal zulässt mit voller begeisterung . 

nun zu meinem anliegen. habe zum geburtstag eine winkelpicker-rute und eine MX Blue Feeder Runner 925 rolle von Balzer bekommen. da ich fürs pickern keinen freilauf brauche schaue ich mich gerade nach einer rolle für die picker-rute um und habe eine Shimano Seido 2500 RA angeboten bekommen von einem angelfreund der aus zeitgründen sein hobby aufgibt. ich würde mich sehr über erfahrungen mit dieser rolle im friedfischbereich freuen .
grüsse onkeljo


----------



## Jemir (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

habe mir gestern "notgedrungen" eine 4000´er SEIDO geholt weil die Stellas grade nicht lieferbar sind. Hatte erst auch Bedenken wegen der Qualität da die Seido ja eher im unteren Preisbereich angesiedelt ist, aber es gab absolut keine Probleme, das Ding läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Persönlich nehme ich beim Feedern lieber Rollen mit Doppelkurbel und Heck + Kampfbremse, schau Dir da mal die Super GM-RB an...


----------



## onkeljo (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

hallo und danke erstmal für deine antwort.
leider gibt es hier bei uns keinen händler der shimano-rollen führt so das ich mir ein bild machen könnte. die angebotene seido ra könnte ich nur in der 2500er grösse bekommen und für die winkelpicker sollte sie sein nicht für die feeder-rute.
mir geht es um die quallität der rolle und ob die angesprochene grösse auch mal einem halbwüchsigen karpfen standhält den ich doch mal ab und an beim pickern an den haken bekomme.
grüsse


----------



## Jens0883 (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

Ich kenne diese Rolle von Shimano nicht, benutze aber selber zum feedern eine 2500 er Catana, die noch wesentlich billiger ist. Damit hab ich dieses Jahr schon einige Karpfen an der Feeder erfolgreich gedrillt, die bis an die 10 kg gingen.
Auf die Catana passen gut und gerne 200m 20 er drauf. Welche Schnurstärke benutzt du fürs Matchangeln? Ich denke das es auf jeden Fall unter 20 sein werden. Dann kannst du dir ja denken wieviel Schnur auf die Rolle passt, die du sehr wahrscheinlich niemals brauchen wirst.


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

ich hab bis jetzt nur gutes von dieser rolle gehöhrt sie soll sehr robust sein und einen guten lauf haben

ich hab mir auch schon überlegt mir die  4000 version fürs spinnangeln zu kaufen


----------



## Jemir (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

dazu nehm ich die 4000´er zur Zeit, geht gut. wie gesagt, zum Pickern die GTM-RB weil ich die Doppelkurbel komfortabler zum Schnur spannen finde


----------



## onkeljo (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

die seido 2500 ra kann ich für umsonst haben und sie ist dazu noch nagelneu . meine befürchtung war das sie zu klein ist. gepickert habe ich sonst mit 16er monofile benutze aber seit einiger zeit 18er oder 0,10 multifile . wenn das gewässer etwas grössere fische aufweist habe ich mit 18er oder sogar 0,10er der geflochtenen gattung bessere erfahrungen gemacht und die weiche picker-rute federt da auch gut ab.
grüsse


----------



## Jens0883 (7. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

Ist wirklich ne schlechte Rolle! Gib sie lieber mir...


----------



## onkeljo (8. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ne schlechte Rolle! Gib sie lieber mir...


 
glaube ich dir aufs wort :q
leider ist die rolle schon zu mir unterwegs.


----------



## angelpfeife (11. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

Also meine ganze familie benutzt 2500er Shimanos zum Spinnen.
Ich ne Stradic 2500 gtm-rb und ne Hyperllop r, mein Vater ne Alivio r und meine Schwester ne Alivio rb. Wir haben mit den Rolen schon so manchen guten Hecht rausgezogen und die dinger laufen noch Wie am ersten Tag. Die Seido ist besser als alle hier genannten Rollen ( bis auf die Stradic) und ich denke du wirst mit ihr keine Probleme haben. Und wenn doch, ich bräucht ne neue Rolle für meine Posenrute...


----------



## Klaus S. (11. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

Ich habe die 4000er Seido zum Pilken/Jiggen und kann nichts Schlechtes über die Rolle Berichten. Ich würd sie mir nochmals holen...


----------



## Thorben93 (11. August 2008)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Shimano Seido 2500 RA ?*

Guck dur mal im internet  die Rolle an , sie ist einfach klasse für ihren Preis:k

Shimano Exage 3000MRA


----------

